# What to buy with £2000



## jpdizzle (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

I own two female normal royal pythons. Im looking to expand my collection of royals and hopefully breed them in a few years time (sell the babies and keep a few interesting ones for further breeding). 

I have £2000 to spend...what snakes would you guys recommend to buy? 

Thanks


----------



## SnakeDB (Jul 10, 2010)

For that money I wouldnt be buying babies I would be buying 2 more adult females low end sort of morphs and 1 good adult male. That way you can start breeding this year and get some cash back and a couple of babies for you to keep.


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

adults or babies?

for me i would get an adult double or triple gene male or a double gene male and morph female for sure


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

I would buy a normal male, and then just produce normals to sell to shops, and then buy something that will hold its value like a locale of a different specie that interests you that will retain its value.

IMO its the wrong time to put money into royals, especially with one UK based breeder now having {well it seems to be} more royals than NERD !!


----------



## jpdizzle (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for replying.

My females royals are only cb11 and not ready to breed yet. What morphs do you think would be a good choice?

Would prefer not to breed normals together as it would be nice to have something more interesting.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

If you can find one, I'd go for this male -







Fire Pastel Pinstripe - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

then you'll get pins, pastels, fires, firepins, fireflies, lemonblasts all when bred to normal females 

finding one might be your problem ......


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

peronally I would get an adult 3 gene male (there was a guy on here selling a proven breeder male killerbee for £1200 ono) Then I would get an adult female morph like a pinstripe which you should get an adut for £800 breed them this season, to produce killer spinners, killerbee, spinnerblasts ect.
killer spinner:Killer Spinner - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons
Then breed the two normals aswell as the pinstripe next season again.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Jimmyjayz said:


> I would buy a normal male, and then just produce normals to sell to shops, and then buy something that will hold its value like a locale of a different specie that interests you that will retain its value.
> 
> *IMO its the wrong time to put money into royals, especially with one UK based breeder now having {well it seems to be} more royals than NERD *!!


who would that be?


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

sadly not me lol
I would certainly NOT buy a normal male!!
I would suggest a few normal females and a nice single or double gene male, or perhaps if you are not in a hurry, a couple of smaller nice double gene females to grow on. That way they will only go up in value.
If you buy just 1 nice female and 1 nice male all your eggs (pardon the pun) are in one basket. I would personally get at a nice male and at least 3 or 4 breeding 1kg+ females, that way you should have some hatchlings soon. Not every female will give you eggs every year.


----------



## jpdizzle (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds like great ideas to consider.

Thanks guys. On to Kempton!


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

Happy shopping, with a budget of 2k.... I bet you spend 3k:lol2:


----------



## gotrek101 (Aug 12, 2010)

as i can see you like royals so i would make my choices from royals to make it easier for you

if i was you-

1x male bumblebee-£400ish
1x male superfly(super pastel,fire)-£975 ish

6x 1kg normal females

if i had the money(i dont mind waiting a few years)

2xfemale baby pastels(unrelated)-£400ish
1xfemale baby pewter-£400ish
2xfemale baby fire(unrelated)-£400ish
1xfemale baby axanthic-£600ish

then get a male bumblebee or spied later down the line but you would probably need two males for 6 females plus you got to take into account feeding 6 royals witch isnt cheap(yes i know there are those that have 40,50,70,100 snakes but 6 to a normal person is still alot).it would be best to buy in bulk with a 6month supply.

sorry if im rambling just puting my own personal thoughts to paper.

p.s you could just buy that £1200 proven killer male and find 4 2kg normal females and start breeding straight away

p.p.s always ask yourself why a breeder would get rid of a breeding weight female


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Good idea - another Royal breeder is just what we need. If you pay for a Table at Doncaster or Kempton Park, you'll clean up, as you'll be the only one with Royal morphs there......:whistling2:


----------



## gotrek101 (Aug 12, 2010)

and why you being like that?

he asked a question and i gave or tried to give some logical answers,its got nothing to do about selling at reptile shows(well in the long run yes but hopefully you get my point)

what your saying is he cant breed royals that are probably his favorite snake because there are loads of other royal breeders?


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

Breeders do sell breeding weight females (ones without problems) normally when they are upgrading from normals to morphs, or single gene to double etc.
It can be a bit hit and miss though. A bumblebee male would be a nice start, especially since I have one that could be available :2thumb:


----------



## gotrek101 (Aug 12, 2010)

wouldnt you just keep them to breed and hope the odds go in youre favour?

how much would youre bee be?


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

gotrek101 said:


> as i can see you like royals so i would make my choices from royals to make it easier for you
> 
> if i was you-
> 
> ...


Not the way I would do it but everyone has different opinions.
I would get:
Adult male Bumblebee - around £500
Adult female Pinstripe - around £800
2 normal proven breeder females - £400
hatchling female lesser - £300
= £2000!!!


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

It boils down to rack space for most, eventually you fill the rack with better and better females, can't keep em all... be nice to though :lol2:


----------



## gotrek101 (Aug 12, 2010)

Alex Boswell said:


> Not the way I would do it but everyone has different opinions.
> I would get:
> Adult male Bumblebee - around £500
> Adult female Pinstripe - around £800
> ...


yeah that was just one option i would take as i wouldnt mind waiting to breed but i know there are faster ways to get to breeding with 2k to spend


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Alex Boswell said:


> peronally I would get an adult 3 gene male (there was a guy on here selling a proven breeder *male killerbee* for £1200 ono)
> Then I would get an adult female morph like a *pinstripe* which you should get an adut for £800 breed them this season, to produce killer spinners, killerbee, spinnerblasts ect.


 Spinnerblast is the maximum attainable from that pairing


----------



## gotrek101 (Aug 12, 2010)

hi alan doubt you remember me from the creeks show 2 years ago(i was with a couple getting a orange ghoast from bob clark)if you do could you pm me any royals small or large you would take to creeks this year(thats if you going) 

to the op if you dont plan on breeding then buy the snake you like the most or save if its more than 2k,if like me you dont have the money to ever get the snake you want(lightning pied for me)then there are many ways you can go about breeding and none of them are right or wrong.get to know the big boys(royal wise)on here for helpfull advise and maybe a few if not many deals on snake(just dont go under cutting them by miles if and when you start selling and remember that the deal goes both ways,ie if you have something they want dont rip them off


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Spinnerblast is the maximum attainable from that pairing


No it isnt, a spinner blast is a pinstripe x spider x pastel, but since you have a super pastel in the killer bee the maxium attainable would be a killer spinner - pinstripe x spider x super pastel :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Alex Boswell said:


> No it isnt, a spinner blast is a pinstripe x spider x pastel, but since you have a super pastel in the killer bee the maxium attainable would be a killer spinner - pinstripe x spider x super pastel :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Alan is right, you need Pastel in BOTH parents to get the killer in the offspring.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

markhill said:


> Alan is right, you need Pastel in BOTH parents to get the killer in the offspring.


Yeah my bad, exuse my arrogance. I must have been day dreaming :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

gotrek101 said:


> and why you being like that?
> 
> he asked a question and i gave or tried to give some logical answers,its got nothing to do about selling at reptile shows(well in the long run yes but hopefully you get my point)
> 
> what your saying is he cant breed royals that are probably his favorite snake because there are loads of other royal breeders?


I was being like that as an attempt at a little light-hearted banter. 

However, if you want to get serious about it...... he's obviously interested in breeding with a view to selling, otherwise he could just choose any of the cheaper morphs, or even (heaven forbid!) normals. More expensive doesn't mean "better" or even "prettier", but does mean "newer" or "scarcer". 

At the last few shows I've been to, I would say that around 50% of the snakes for sale are Royals, whereas the interest in these is around 10%. I don't even bother looking at them any more. That is, however, just a personal thing and doesn't matter. The point is that the Royal bubble will burst at some point. That £2000 investment could then result in 2 expensive snakes that nobody wants to buy and a load of offspring that the OP can't shift.

If Royals are his favourite snake, good for him. There's nothing wrong with that. I hope he gets what he wants and is very happy with them. As a business venture, such a breeding programme is risky in my opinion. Everyone and his dog is trying to breed the next big thing in the Royal World. If there's just 100 breeders, you could be talking about tens of thousands of very expensive "high end" snakes being produced each year.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

A monster truck to park on ur roof :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you want my paypal address OP??


----------

